# President Barack Obama



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Presenting the 44th President of the United States of America...


View attachment 177049

*BARACK OBAMA*​
Did anyone watch the ceremony today?

Thoughts?

I heard he has an 80% approval rating walking into the White House. The highest any president has had upon inauguration since JFK.

Did anyone attend? One of my bosses was there today. Flew down from Canada... It's a big moment, I think, not just for Americans but for the world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've always said that he reminds me of JFK.
Hopefully he will make alot of good changes to the U.S and also be a good influence 
to other Country's.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Note: Thread started by a Canadian and the first two comments were from Canadians. Kinda funny.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

it was really good, glad i watched it today.. this is the moment i been waiting for since he annouced he'd be running for president..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Note: Thread started by a Canadian and the first two comments were from Canadians. Kinda funny.


Good point, Perhaps some are not happy about their new pres


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, we all watched it at work.

There, the first non-Canadian comment. But I am only a couple of hours from the border


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Lets just hope he doesnt share the same fate as JFK. Really hope he means what he has said hes going to try to do. Seems honest but hell so can I if I want somethn bad enough. Time will tell thats all we got.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Yep I watched. The inauguration itself was nothing spectacular but such a big moment in US history! I hope he is given a chance to follow through with some of his plans during the next 4 years.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

BTW- Does it seem like Aretha lingered a little too long on the 'My Count...try' at the very beginning of the the song? Sounds a little dirty! LOL


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Watched over the internet from work. He gave one hell of a speech. Those panoramic shots of the Mall were amazing. I couldn't believe all the people.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I really think people are jumping the gun a little too much with our new president. Don't get me wrong, I was for the whole "we need change ideal" and this is a monumental moment in world history but I'm not going to ride that party boat like a lot of people did with Bush. Call me selfish but I could give a rat's a55 about the historical perception. I care about the well being of my family and fellow citizens, I care about the upholding of our fundamental rights and I care about the stability of our economy and the economy of the world. When you think about it, I think most people aren't far from that mentality. I don't want to see red in my bank account because I'm paying 5 a gallon for gas, I don't want to see my retirement 401K depleted by 60% over the course of two years and I really hate seeing the unemployment percentage climbing astronomically. When I see action and results, I'll celebrate.....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

seemed a little cultish to me - the chanting and sh*t reminded me of that south park episode


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my mom and a lot of my family and my moms friends are down in DC since friday. 
i thought his speech was awesome, i want to watch it again (gotta love DVR), i like how his speaches arent just geared toward applause but they actually make you think. 
Now is the time that he has to prove his salt, and prove he is not just a slick talker. I have faith he will be an awesome president.
then again, a retarted donkey would probably do better than what we had for the last 8 years.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm *very very very* scared.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I really could care less about his speeches, I highly doubt they were written without any other foreign help for that matter. I want to see the government and the president make physically changes. Not use Barack as the new "world wonder puppet."


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


Hahahahahaha.... and based on that post, he's already earned an A+ approval rating from me in his first three hours on the job.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


Are you really *that* scared? rofl


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k79XgCc6v3HoAVPXh9&related=1
*victoire obama south park*
_Uploaded by fiulpower_


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

didnt watch it, didnt care, all i know is hes already said he cant do alot of the stuff he promised. so we shall see how much worse it gets. fortunately i like the snow so i could always move to canada.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Did anyone see that caddy he gets to ride in?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

FuZZy said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


about ted kennedy?
i wouldnt worry, dude is an OX.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


about ted kennedy?
i wouldnt worry, dude is an OX.
[/quote]

yeah seriously- he escaped from conviction for killing a girl a seizure is nothing.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


about ted kennedy?
i wouldnt worry, dude is an OX.
[/quote]

yeah seriously- he escaped from conviction for killing a girl a seizure is nothing.
[/quote]
hell yeah.
ted kennedy eats brain cancer for breakfast

its said that ted kennedy was born in a Manger that he built with his own hands.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

FuZZy said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


you need duct tape, plastic bags, and flashlights man...ohhhh man!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I'm *very very very* scared.


http://www.jungledrops.com/drops/Larry%20M...20-%20laugh.mp3


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

gets me how so many Canadians get hyped up over American Government then our own.

I wouldnt go down there if i was paid to. From what i hear the crowds are in the millions. I'd have to kill someone.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Nick G said:


> my mom and a lot of my family and my moms friends are down in DC since friday.
> i thought his speech was awesome, i want to watch it again (gotta love DVR), i like how his speaches arent just geared toward applause but they actually make you think.
> Now is the time that he has to prove his salt, and prove he is not just a slick talker. I have faith he will be an awesome president.
> then again, a retarted donkey would probably do better than what we had for the last 8 years.


well obama is half ****** all donkey, so if hes retarded we can put that to the test.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

crazy banana said:


> my mom and a lot of my family and my moms friends are down in DC since friday.
> i thought his speech was awesome, i want to watch it again (gotta love DVR), i like how his speaches arent just geared toward applause but they actually make you think.
> Now is the time that he has to prove his salt, and prove he is not just a slick talker. I have faith he will be an awesome president.
> then again, a retarted donkey would probably do better than what we had for the last 8 years.


well obama is half ****** all donkey, so if hes retarded we can put that to the test.:rasp:
[/quote]
huh?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

well obama is half ****** all donkey, so if hes retarded we can put that to the test.:rasp:

[/quote]
lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i wish there was a sniper there....

damn feinstein...

i would have settled for pelosi too...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I cant wait for the backlash from "his" people when "they" realize he wont do anything special for "them"


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> I cant wait for the backlash from "his" people when "they" realize he wont do anything special for "them"


its only a matter of time. let see what happens when he tries to take our guns away as well.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^really dude? u think they are going to try to take guns away?
really?



JD7.62 said:


> I cant wait for the backlash from "his" people when "they" realize he wont do anything special for "them"


werent you also predicting that there would be shootings and stabbings today? then there was not even an arrest.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, the people at the inauguration were pretty classless with the booing of bush, cheney, and laura.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i was very busy today at work but managed to read teh speach and it was quite good like it was written for the history books. i would be suprised if he didnt have writers working with him but it was still very strong balanced message.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

[quote name='Nick G' date='Jan 20 2009, 09:20 PM' post='2320223']
^^really dude? u think they are going to try to take guns away?
really?

hace you not read all his anti gun crap, if he cant take them away hes gonna try to make it so you cant afford the ammo. he help raise the prices in the first place, he wanted 500% increase but got 200% instead.hes gonna try no doubt about it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gun control has been beaten to death like nine times on this forum. im just going to tell u that it will never happen, even if he tries. so i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

5 percent drop in the market today.

/wonders if there's any correlation between the two .lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joeytoad83 said:


> ^^really dude? u think they are going to try to take guns away?
> really?
> 
> hace you not read all his anti gun crap, if he cant take them away hes gonna try to make it so you cant afford the ammo. he help raise the prices in the first place, he wanted 500% increase but got 200% instead.hes gonna try no doubt about it.


what really boggles my mind is the fact this country is in such a bad shape right now the gun nuts would rather have cheap ammo and let the rest of the country fall to sh*t ?? who really cares if it cost you a few bucks more to buy ammo, how much ammo do you really need? what do you do that you need to be soo concerned with ammo costing more? maybe if bullets costed more there wouldnt be as many needless shooting, you would really have to hate someone and be more accurate.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Presenting the 44th President of the United States of America...
> 
> 
> View attachment 177049
> ...


Couldn't catch it today, hopefully they'll replay it later. My brother emailed me a letter tho that obama wrote to his daughters. He and few others made it down to DC. I'l post it later. Explains why he ran in the first place also explains why it was a one shot deal for him. Very insightful letter further showing the divinity of this man.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ^^really dude? u think they are going to try to take guns away?
> really?
> 
> hace you not read all his anti gun crap, if he cant take them away hes gonna try to make it so you cant afford the ammo. he help raise the prices in the first place, he wanted 500% increase but got 200% instead.hes gonna try no doubt about it.


what really boggles my mind is the fact this country is in such a bad shape right now the gun nuts would rather have cheap ammo and let the rest of the country fall to sh*t ?? who really cares if it cost you a few bucks more to buy ammo, how much ammo do you really need? what do you do that you need to be soo concerned with ammo costing more? maybe if bullets costed more there wouldnt be as many needless shooting, you would really have to hate someone and be more accurate.
[/quote]

Well....if the economy is soooo important, I don't think spending $170 million on this 4 day party is necessary. In fact, when George Bush had his inauguration, it cost $50 million and he announced a state of emergency to get federal funding. Did we really need every celebrity alive performing?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i hope he does alot of good for this country, but he has already said he cant do what he has promised so those were empty promises...

i dont let someone's speeches lure me into wonder and awe know who else gave great speeches... Hitler

i dont let the liberal media influence my perception of the world around me

Only time will tell the true nature of the beast that is all politicians


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> ^^really dude? u think they are going to try to take guns away?
> really?
> 
> hace you not read all his anti gun crap, if he cant take them away hes gonna try to make it so you cant afford the ammo. he help raise the prices in the first place, he wanted 500% increase but got 200% instead.hes gonna try no doubt about it.


what really boggles my mind is the fact this country is in such a bad shape right now the gun nuts would rather have cheap ammo and let the rest of the country fall to sh*t ?? who really cares if it cost you a few bucks more to buy ammo, how much ammo do you really need? what do you do that you need to be soo concerned with ammo costing more? maybe if bullets costed more there wouldnt be as many needless shooting, you would really have to hate someone and be more accurate.
[/quote]

Well....if the economy is soooo important, I don't think spending $170 million on this 4 day party is necessary. In fact, when George Bush had his inauguration, it cost $50 million and he announced a state of emergency to get federal funding. Did we really need every celebrity alive performing?
[/quote]

i completely agree. he should have led by example in terms of not throwing the big party before actualy accomplishing anything and spending all of that money before saving or making any for the country. he already got to have all of his parties for winning the election. it does kind of bother me that so much attention is put towards the race part of this, i think it would show more progress by not making such a big deal about it. like yes black president so what there are millions of black sucessfull people hes not the first black guy to lead a country.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i hope he does alot of good for this country, but he has already said he cant do what he has promised so those were empty promises...
> 
> i dont let someone's speeches lure me into wonder and awe know who else gave great speeches... Hitler
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention these "empty promises" have to take a back burner due to us throwing away 3 trillion dollars in Iraq.

Talk about hitler lol you were lured into having our constitution raped and lead into an illegal war which further weakend our security and economy while empowering our enemies, called unpatriotic if you questioned the now resolved "lolfaulty" intelligence and all at the expense of civilian contracts. At least Hitler had principle lol.. Maybe focus on the content of "speech" rather the party whose giving it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Divinity??? i didnt know any MAN could be divine... and someone was telling me that people had referred to him in referrence as a messiah... Now im scared!!!! but i havent heard that myself so i cant put too much into that thought

Confuscious, Budha and Christ were just glimpses into what truly Divine is and i dont think i would compare our new President to any of these men. Just my OPINION


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Im always around gun nuts so I can school you on how a government will work out its gripe with guns. First thing you have to understand, gun control is there to take the weapons out of innocent americans hands, so there is no way for a revolution to happen, not to prevent crime. Now with an anti-gunner in the white house, and a very anti-gun congress, its going to be like a blank check here. I dont think that government is going to knock on door to door with gun confiscation, I think its going to be executed with the following things: Bans, taxes, licensing, registration and anything else they can think of. So in other words, they will let you keep your guns, but get you to volunteraly hand them in, and once handed in, you either cant get them back, or it will be very hard expensive to get back. A lot of people out there believe that the guns are the last proof of freedom. Just my opinion, dont expect many to agree









And I have met people with 50k rounds of ammo in their homes, and I will agree that is a little psychotic.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> Divinity??? i didnt know any MAN could be divine... and someone was telling me that people had referred to him in referrence as a messiah... Now im scared!!!! but i havent heard that myself so i cant put too much into that thought
> 
> Confuscious, Budha and Christ were just glimpses into what truly Divine is and i dont think i would compare our new President to any of these men. Just my OPINION


Nobody mentioned baby jesus, He has a divine understanding of this country, and clearly knows us better then we know ourselves lol.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

very true Liquid i am not trying to put down Obama i dont judge anyone like i said i hope he does alot of good for this country, but he took office when alot of stuff is so messed up due to the "choices" of bush and his people

i agree about the iraq statement 100% i think that when you spend more on a War than the total of our national debt then there really is some lack in managerial skills.

i wasnt old enough to vote Bush into office and the patriot act is a blatant rape of our constitutional rights


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.parade.com/export/sites/default...-daughters.html

Letter I was speaking about. How a personal letter like this gets leaked to the media is questionable, but still looks genuine.

_America is great not because it is
perfect but because it can always be made better-and that the
unfinished work of perfecting our union falls to each of us. It's a
charge we pass on to our children, coming closer with each new
generation to what we know America should be._


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i agree it is a ton of money to spend, but at the same time, i think its worth it for the celebration. its cool to show a peaceful transfer of power. wonder if the amount of money spent correlates to the approval rating.

plus, he hasnt done anything yet, its going to take a long time for positive effects to be felt.

the race thing is pretty serious though. they talk about it ad nausium, but i think its pretty cool. Cool that a black dude got elected, it means a lot to a lot of people. So even if it doesnt mean much to me personally, i still think its cool for them. they could talk about it less though, i agree.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i just read the letter and it makes me feel more at ease from what i can tell he is a good father and ive grown up learning to judge a man by how he treats others because thats his true nature. thanks for the link liquid


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

check it out!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

roccov12345 said:


> I really think people are jumping the gun a little too much with our new president. Don't get me wrong, I was for the whole "we need change ideal" and this is a monumental moment in world history but I'm not going to ride that party boat like a lot of people did with Bush. Call me selfish but I could give a rat's a55 about the historical perception. I care about the well being of my family and fellow citizens, I care about the upholding of our fundamental rights and I care about the stability of our economy and the economy of the world. When you think about it, I think most people aren't far from that mentality. I don't want to see red in my bank account because I'm paying 5 a gallon for gas, I don't want to see my retirement 401K depleted by 60% over the course of two years and I really hate seeing the unemployment percentage climbing astronomically. When I see action and results, I'll celebrate.....


I agree exactly , time will tell.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i just read the letter and it makes me feel more at ease from what i can tell he is a good father and ive grown up learning to judge a man by how he treats others because thats his true nature. thanks for the link liquid


Nah nahp see now here is where you were supposed to say something completely ignorant that would unhinge and fire me up into a raving rant about wal-mart.. This is completely unacceptable and now I don't know what to do with myself









Well said


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, after watching the inaugural ball its now clear not all black men can dance. Biden looked more graceful and showed more moves out there on the dance floor lol.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Today is truly a great day to be an American.

He better not f*ck it up, we've had enough of incompetency in the White House


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Today is truly a great day to be an American.
> 
> He better not f*ck it up, we've had enough of incompetency in the White House


keep drinking the koolaid


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with everybody. Are we all forgetting who this guy is ? He is a *Politician* Take a step back out of the huge hype and look at it from a different angle.



> Did anyone watch the ceremony today?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Please explain to me mettle how this is a big moment for the world not just America. Please do.

I'm 120% positive you voted Liberal this year didn't you Mettle ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> Liquid Posted Today, 10:07 PM
> Well, after watching the inaugural ball its now clear not all black men can dance. Biden looked more graceful and showed more moves out there on the dance floor lol.


LMAO


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

-NBKK- said:


> Well....if the economy is soooo important, I don't think spending $170 million on this 4 day party is necessary. In fact, when George Bush had his inauguration, it cost $50 million and he announced a state of emergency to get federal funding. Did we really need every celebrity alive performing?


If you're talking about the HBO special, all the celebrities had to pay their own way there and pay for their time in Washington themsevles. They were simply contacted and invited. So the celebrity thing isn't where the money went.

I bet a lot of that money went to security measures, to be honest.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh i do, and statements and other things you say on this forum lead me to believe that you are. NDP was going to be my second choice. All in all i think you are lying about who you voted for but its just me so no big deal. Back to the Thank god Obama is in thread. YES WE CAN ! YES WE CAN! YES WE CAN !


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

roccov12345 said:


> I really think people are jumping the gun a little too much with our new president. Don't get me wrong, I was for the whole "we need change ideal" and this is a monumental moment in world history but I'm not going to ride that party boat like a lot of people did with Bush. Call me selfish but I could give a rat's a55 about the historical perception. I care about the well being of my family and fellow citizens, I care about the upholding of our fundamental rights and I care about the stability of our economy and the economy of the world. When you think about it, I think most people aren't far from that mentality. I don't want to see red in my bank account because I'm paying 5 a gallon for gas, I don't want to see my retirement 401K depleted by 60% over the course of two years and I really hate seeing the unemployment percentage climbing astronomically. When I see action and results, I'll celebrate.....


agreed, except for the historical perspective. i think it has to be quite awe inspiring for african americans to see a black president.

he SEEMS sincere in his speeches about wanting to bring change about, but REAL change would be something completely different from his POLICIES, which are what matter, NOT this propped up figure. basically, tossing more money at the economy, by government, is just going to make things worse and more drawn out, economically, along with our bloated oversees presence.

i think from my sig you can tell whom i think is just about the only sane person in DC...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Whose this Barack guy? First I've heard.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> Oh i do, and statements and other things you say on this forum lead me to believe that you are. NDP was going to be my second choice. All in all i think you are lying about who you voted for but its just me so no big deal. Back to the Thank god Obama is in thread. YES WE CAN ! YES WE CAN! YES WE CAN !


Yes we can what? Eat apple sauce? You weren't given a brain to toe a party line without question like a monkey, who cares who he's voted for as long as he takes his vote seriously. For all your dribble, you've yet to provide a point.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

well I'm sorry to have displeased you Liqud oh wait i mean Liquid, I wasn't trying to make a point, i asked him two questions, he answered, I put what i thought and later he will put what he thinks. that's that. And I care who he votes for. Voting outcome affects my country. Dummy.

Oh and your one liners are retarded and getting annoying. Please stop using them here and in other threads. They are not funny and don't prove your point anymore then speaking normally.

Good question though "yes we can!" But your going to have to ask the Obama supporters what he can do, because from where i stand not that much.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> well I'm sorry to have displeased you Liqud oh wait i mean Liquid, I wasn't trying to make a point, i asked him two questions, he answered, I put what i thought and later he will put what he thinks. that's that. And I care who he votes for. Voting outcome affects my country. Dummy.
> 
> Oh and your one liners are retarded and getting annoying. Please stop using them here and in other threads. They are not funny and don't prove your point anymore then speaking normally.
> 
> Good question though "yes we can!" But your going to have to ask the Obama supports what he can do, because from where i stand not that much.


Gotta ask yourself why my "one liners" annoy you lol. Maybe its because the logic you provide to back your "ideals" boils down to the thought process needed to eat apple sauce. Impossible for me to make this sh*t up especially when you give me all the ammo I need.. Hits home, I know but I'm just trying to help







.

Btw I know you're Canadian and all but its still none of your business who he voted for. Over here you could get your teeth knocked out for asking that especially if its under scrutiny. Now if he willingly told you while standing behind a set of ideals that's a different story.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

-NBKK- said:


> Oh i do, and statements and other things you say on this forum lead me to believe that you are. NDP was going to be my second choice. All in all i think you are lying about who you voted for but its just me so no big deal. Back to the Thank god Obama is in thread. YES WE CAN ! YES WE CAN! YES WE CAN !


Why would I lie about who I voted for? Just to prove you wrong? Haha.









And yes, no big deal that you called me a liar.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Feefa said:


> I've always said that he reminds me of JFK.
> Hopefully he will make alot of good changes to the U.S and also be a good influence
> to other Country's.


lets hope he doesnt end up like JFK......


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Liquid said:


> well I'm sorry to have displeased you Liqud oh wait i mean Liquid, I wasn't trying to make a point, i asked him two questions, he answered, I put what i thought and later he will put what he thinks. that's that. And I care who he votes for. Voting outcome affects my country. Dummy.
> 
> Oh and your one liners are retarded and getting annoying. Please stop using them here and in other threads. They are not funny and don't prove your point anymore then speaking normally.
> 
> Good question though "yes we can!" But your going to have to ask the Obama supports what he can do, because from where i stand not that much.


Gotta ask yourself why my "one liners" annoy you lol. Maybe its because the logic you provide to back your "ideals" boils down to the thought process needed to eat apple sauce. Impossible for me to make this sh*t up especially when you give me all the ammo I need.. Hits home, I know but I'm just trying to help







.

Btw I know you're Canadian and all but its still none of your business who he voted for. Over here you could get your teeth knocked out for asking that especially if its under scrutiny. Now if he willingly told you while standing behind a set of ideals that's a different story.
[/quote]

It's probably because he supports the Conservatives andis compensating for the lies that Harper and his puppets are telling the Canadian people by launching a pre-emptive strike.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid said:


> well I'm sorry to have displeased you Liqud oh wait i mean Liquid, I wasn't trying to make a point, i asked him two questions, he answered, I put what i thought and later he will put what he thinks. that's that. And I care who he votes for. Voting outcome affects my country. Dummy.
> 
> Oh and your one liners are retarded and getting annoying. Please stop using them here and in other threads. They are not funny and don't prove your point anymore then speaking normally.
> 
> Good question though "yes we can!" But your going to have to ask the Obama supports what he can do, because from where i stand not that much.


Gotta ask yourself why my "one liners" annoy you lol. Maybe its because the logic you provide to back your "ideals" boils down to the thought process needed to eat apple sauce. Impossible for me to make this sh*t up especially when you give me all the ammo I need.. Hits home, I know but I'm just trying to help







.

Btw I know you're Canadian and all but its still none of your business who he voted for. Over here you could get your teeth knocked out for asking that especially if its under scrutiny. Now if he willingly told you while standing behind a set of ideals that's a different story.
[/quote]

No they are just plain old stupid, No points proven with them and they don't hit home. Period. and you are right they are Sh!t. Christ i need to spend more of my free time away from p-fury. What the hell happen with this forum it used to be awesome. Now its just full of clowns.

But respect to Mettle for answering my questions.

This is Done.

Quick Liquid get your last smart ass one liner in !


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> well I'm sorry to have displeased you Liqud oh wait i mean Liquid, I wasn't trying to make a point, i asked him two questions, he answered, I put what i thought and later he will put what he thinks. that's that. And I care who he votes for. Voting outcome affects my country. Dummy.
> 
> Oh and your one liners are retarded and getting annoying. Please stop using them here and in other threads. They are not funny and don't prove your point anymore then speaking normally.
> 
> Good question though "yes we can!" But your going to have to ask the Obama supports what he can do, because from where i stand not that much.


Gotta ask yourself why my "one liners" annoy you lol. Maybe its because the logic you provide to back your "ideals" boils down to the thought process needed to eat apple sauce. Impossible for me to make this sh*t up especially when you give me all the ammo I need.. Hits home, I know but I'm just trying to help :laugh: .

Btw I know you're Canadian and all but its still none of your business who he voted for. Over here you could get your teeth knocked out for asking that especially if its under scrutiny. Now if he willingly told you while standing behind a set of ideals that's a different story.
[/quote]

No they are just plain old stupid, No points proven with them and they don't hit home. Period. and you are right they are Sh!t. Christ i need to spend more of my free time away from p-fury. What the hell happen with this forum it used to be awesome. Now its just full of clowns.

But respect to Mettle for answering my questions.

This is Done.

Quick Liquid get your last smart ass one liner in !
[/quote]

with pleasure. Broken by 1 o'clock


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

his speech was impressve. but at the end of the day words are just words. Hes giving a good impression but if he cant do what he says then its all meaningless.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Back to ammo prices. Any thug can got to walmart and buy a box of 40rounds of 9mm for $10 and that would be plenty enough for his gang banging for awhile.

But when you hike the prices of military surplus ammo and foreign made ammo, that hurts no one but the recreational shooters like my self. Ive watched a case (1,000 rounds) of 7.62x39mm jump from $80 a case to $300 a case in a couple of years. How can people like me afford to practice and shoot several hundred rounds a session now? We cant.

All high ammo prices do is harm the MILLIONS of law abiding citizens and its hurts the HUGE fireamrs and shooting sports industry as a whole.

I have about 2,000 rounds of ammo sitting in my room and I know that isnt enough. Once its gone my weapons used for sport, hunting, and self defense are reduced to nothing more then expensive clubs.

Yes, Obama needs to focus on things like the economy first and I am sure he will but his voting record and the people he surrounds himself with (feinswein, billary, pelosi) ALL ARE ON RECORD AS WANTING TO DESTRUCT THE CONSTITUTION. Obama isnt dumb enough to do anything in his first term as he knows that will ensure him being a one term president but God forbid he wins in 2012, watch out...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Today is truly a great day to be an American.
> 
> He better not f*ck it up, we've had enough of incompetency in the White House


bush has set that bar so low there is really not much he can do to make things worse.

one thing that seems obvious is that alot of people especially younger ones expect things to change over night, the mess we are in will take years to re[air and its is going to require some painful medicine, just because people dont like what has to be done should not be percieved as him doing his job poorly.

the same could be said for Bush and his Iraq policy, only time will tell if his course of action will result in a better Iraq. the majority of people though we would go in take out sadam clean up and be gone in a few years, this was not a realistic expectation but bushs approvals suffered from this short sighted mentality and of course other factors tht were beyond his control that added to teh complications and negative view of teh whole debacle beyond the fact there was a rush to war on false pretenses.

the fact things like environmental policy and the push for green cars is going to force teh prices of gas to go way up agian, people are short sighted, auto sales numbers ar showing that during the summer when prices were high hybrid sales jumped and in now the with prices low SUV and truck sales are creeping up again. obviously there are other factors like people buying SUV because they were marked way down after the stock of them increased when people stopped buying them when gas was at its highest. but these types of trends and figures guide teh automakers to build the cars taht are in demand that they can churn a profit off of. so as long as gas is affordable people will buy conventional cars, the govt is going to have to shape its policy towards forcing people to have a greater demand for more environmentally friendly cars then the manufactureers will be able to aford to produce those cars. just look at europe, they tax teh hell out of gas and use that to fund public transport, as a result they have a far better mass transit system and the people that have cars drive smaller more economcal cars (and deisels)..

blah blah blah enough of my blabbering

fact is the truth hurts and we are going to have to man up and take a beating to get out of the mess were in and i hope for obama that if he is doing the right things this pain does not reflect poorly on his performance.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

like Trigger says, action speaks louder than words... I hope he does do what he has in mind and it all works out for the better.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Well first day on the job and he's already cleaning house lol gotta love this guy
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090121/ap_on_...a_executive_pay

_WASHINGTON - President Barack Obama's first public act in office Wednesday was to institute new limits on lobbyists in his White House and to freeze the salaries of high-paid aides, in a nod to the country's economic turmoil.

Announcing the moves while attending a ceremony in the Eisenhower Executive Office Building to swear in his staff, Obama said the steps "represent a clean break from business as usual."_

nothing like a hello and an uppercut to break the ice :laugh: I love the irony of firing these pigs in the Eisenhower Exec. Office


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dear Barack,

Please fix the above mentioned items in red....Thank you!

View attachment 177125


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ he has been president for barely a day. 
how can you expect things not to be in the red? everything is in the red thanks to a lot of factors, not including anything obama has done. yet.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i think the government as a whole should have a freeze spending until we get this economy reorganized and back in a production not a consumption. but thats just what i would do you guys should have voted for me for president.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm impressed that he's giving lobbyist the boot. If we're going to see any drastic improvements, this is the change thats needed. lol Think about it, he cuts off lobbyists in Eisenhower's office. Off to a brilliant start..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i think the government as a whole should have a freeze spending until we get this economy reorganized and back in a production not a consumption. but thats just what i would do you guys should have voted for me for president.


acctually, it looks like he is doing exactly that.
http://www.reuters.com/article/politicsNew...E50J88L20090121
http://www.reuters.com/article/politicsNew...E50K5GS20090121


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not criticizing him for being in office for one day, I'm stating the fact of what's important, not rappers and r&b artists.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

roccov12345 said:


> I'm not criticizing him for being in office for one day, I'm stating the fact of what's important, not rappers and r&b artists.....


fuckin a, they should have thrown kenny rogers up their. maybe a chuck norris


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Liquid said:


> I'm not criticizing him for being in office for one day, I'm stating the fact of what's important, not rappers and r&b artists.....


fuckin a, they should have thrown kenny rogers up their. maybe a chuck norris
[/quote]

Indeed, at least us white folk could of partaken in the festivities......lol


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

roccov12345 said:


> I'm not criticizing him for being in office for one day, I'm stating the fact of what's important, not rappers and r&b artists.....


fuckin a, they should have thrown kenny rogers up their. maybe a chuck norris
[/quote]

Indeed, at least us white folk could of partaken in the festivities......lol
[/quote]

lol Celebrities in general took away from the event.. Tom Hanks up there with an orchestra behind him.. then beyonce.. had to change the channel before I got sick..


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> I'm not criticizing him for being in office for one day, I'm stating the fact of what's important, not rappers and r&b artists.....


fuckin a, they should have thrown kenny rogers up their. maybe a chuck norris
[/quote]

Indeed, at least us white folk could of partaken in the festivities......lol
[/quote]

lol Celebrities in general took away from the event.. Tom Hanks up there with an orchestra behind him.. then beyonce.. had to change the channel before I got sick..
[/quote]
agreed- nothing pisses me off more than seeing celebrities who are famous for doing nothing important being used to lead people politically.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> didnt watch it, didnt care, all i know is hes already said he cant do alot of the stuff he promised. so we shall see how much worse it gets. fortunately i like the snow so i could always move to canada.


Sounds great. Go for it!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nick G said:


> ^^^ he has been president for barely a day.


Yea, wtf? It's not raining lemonade, or snowing candy canes, and I'm not a billionare yet, and the economy still sucks.
I'm disillusioned.:laugh:
(j/k heard that on the radio this morning and laughed so hard I almost drove off the road)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah honestly, im not sure if anyone else shares my sentiment here, but i thought the display of military during the parade was a little bit out of touch. to me i feel like this election is an election FOR the people of america, not to display how much we spend on military. if you look at parades that others countries have, N korea, Iran, Iraq (formerly)...they all had gross military displays. i think a little too much emphasis was put on the military. i liked seeing highschool bands from around the country, and i also liked the neighborhood parties...the ones organized by celebrities were a little over the top as well, once again, this should've been for the PEOPLE of america, not the super rich (some of whom paid over 50,000 dollars for a seat at the innauguration), not the celebrities (who hosted the majority of the "parties" associated with the innauguration in the greater DC area), and not the military, which no doubt, is an integral part to our survival and well-being, military has a time and place to be showcased...memorial day, fourth of july, veterans day...etc...this is all about the peoples power over their government. period. anyone think im crazy?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im happy Obama is the new president it must have taken him a whole lot of trying just to get up that hill. Hes finally up in the big leagues getting his turn at bat. Hes going to make sure as long as we live, its you and me baby, there aint nothing wrong with that.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> yeah honestly, im not sure if anyone else shares my sentiment here, but i thought the display of military during the parade was a little bit out of touch. to me i feel like this election is an election FOR the people of america, not to display how much we spend on military. if you look at parades that others countries have, N korea, Iran, Iraq (formerly)...they all had gross military displays. i think a little too much emphasis was put on the military. i liked seeing highschool bands from around the country, and i also liked the neighborhood parties...the ones organized by celebrities were a little over the top as well, once again, this should've been for the PEOPLE of america, not the super rich (some of whom paid over 50,000 dollars for a seat at the innauguration), not the celebrities (who hosted the majority of the "parties" associated with the innauguration in the greater DC area), and not the military, which no doubt, is an integral part to our survival and well-being, military has a time and place to be showcased...memorial day, fourth of july, veterans day...etc...this is all about the peoples power over their government. period. anyone think im crazy?


i think your crazy, everyone you listed are the people of america, maybe not the people you can relate to but part of what makes this country what it is and with this election alot of the celebrities were also obama supporters. was the entire middle class supposed to take the day off and celerate? there are working to keep their jobs if they still have, for most people it was just another day to try and prove you deserve to keep getting a pay check.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> yeah honestly, im not sure if anyone else shares my sentiment here, but i thought the display of military during the parade was a little bit out of touch.....anyone think im crazy?


Personally, I like seeing my military on display like that. I sleep good at night knowing that we've got enough guys, tanks, planes and bombs to kick the living sh*t out of anyone who might threaten us. 
Plus, you got to remember, with most of thos piss-ant countries you mentioned, the military that's on display is pretty much their entire military :laugh:
Kim Jong: "Don't worry citizens! The United States may be powerful, but they're no match for this 30 year old SAM on the back of that 40 year old Russian truck!"


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Isnt the president the Commander in Chief of the military?! So yes, a military parade is entirely appropriate.

I myself dont think we do enough parading of our fine service men and women as well as the worlds best military arms. Maybe if we did certain ass hats of the world might realize that, "it just aint worth it"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he's also the president of the united states...my point is, there's a time and a place for a military parade...for what purpose is the military involved? it's the american people whom elected him...by the people, for the people, the parade should consist OF the people...that's my only point.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Commander in Chief Barack Obama. That makes me warm and fuzzy inside. I'm very impressed with Obama, and it has only been 4 days. He has shown some of the quickest action of any president I think.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Note: Thread started by a Canadian and the first two comments were from Canadians. Kinda funny.


Maybe one country is busy at work while the other is full of hippies just parting all the time.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

benJii said:


> Commander in Chief Barack Obama. That makes me warm and fuzzy inside. I'm very impressed with Obama, and it has only been 4 days. He has shown some of the quickest action of any president I think.


I'm impressed he is standing up to his own party and isn't as reckless so far as I imagined. I dont agree with anything but he hasn't gone crazy yet. Funny the media is starting to turn on him. Now he knows what Bush went through and had to make tough decisions.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Commander in Chief Barack Obama. That makes me warm and fuzzy inside. I'm very impressed with Obama, and it has only been 4 days. He has shown some of the quickest action of any president I think.


I'm impressed he is standing up to his own party and isn't as reckless so far as I imagined. I dont agree with anything but he hasn't gone crazy yet. Funny the media is starting to turn on him. *Now he knows what Bush went through and had to make tough decisions.*
[/quote]








you're serious to







good stuff..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Obama tries to walk through window much like bush through fake door.

Too bad media doesn't report it


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ This is news because?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

right...uhh, crazy right wing photographer hides in bushes for a week in an attempt to catch a misstep by obama, vs. bush smiles while trying to walk through a door in front of the WORLD! pretty much the same thing i guess, minus about 200 cameras...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey, since we're on the topic of the evil media not reporting things about obama...i think it's strange that speculation has recently arisen about george bush's alcoholism. supposedly his infamous "pretzel" incident, in which the heimlich manuever was used to recussitate him, and he sustained a bruise or black eye or some physical mark, was a fall caused by excessive anhebriation. given bush's past, and the fact that he's been spotted drinking recently (you know, AFTER he said he hasn't had a drop since 1986)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bus...use_controversy


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

inebriation


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> hey, since we're on the topic of the evil media not reporting things about obama...i think it's strange that speculation has recently arisen about george bush's alcoholism. supposedly his infamous "pretzel" incident, in which the heimlich manuever was used to recussitate him, and he sustained a bruise or black eye or some physical mark, was a fall caused by excessive anhebriation. given bush's past, and the fact that he's been spotted drinking recently (you know, AFTER he said he hasn't had a drop since 1986)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bus...use_controversy


so while we're talking about the media not reporting things about obama, you'll just make a speculative statement about something beyond none of your business to trash a man that's not even in office with a link to a site you would burn any conservative on this board for posting to?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you deserve to get laughed at any time you resort to wikipedia as a source..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

None of my business...(caugh) bill Clinton (caugh).

Wiki has sources. And even if the pretzel thing was legit...he's still an alcoholic drunk driver cocain snorter. I can see why people defend his character though. Baha!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you guys voted him in 2 times ..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> you guys voted him in 2 times ..


no one ever claimed americans were smart, i think the second time kerry was just such a terrible candidate most people would rather not vote for any one then vote for kerry. bush only got hte popular vote by a small 2 percent margin and in total roughly 121 million votes were cast, 2008 there were close to 130 million votes.. 9 million people is A LOT. and it is almost how many more votes obama had then mccain. if any thing the al the bush supporters pissing and moaning about obama can blame there ole pal george for being soo bad to push the swing voters away from the republican party and for motivating so many more voters to go out and vote for what they hope will be a different type of leadership.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> ^ This is news because?


It's not really news. I didn't want to start a new thread and I thought it would be funny to have the shoe on the other foot. If the posters here can post stupid things about Bush, I have the right to do it for the next 4 years. Kinda nice to be on the offensive haha. Enjoy more from me!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I like how "the one" did a interview with an arabic television station. And how fearless leader forgot to attend the Medal of Honor ball. It is nice to see were his priorities are. Don't even get me started on this New Socialist bill that was passed today.

Without sarcasm, I am glad to see a radio host can get under the skin of Messiah.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> I like how "the one" did a interview with an arabic television station. And how fearless leader forgot to attend the Medal of Honor ball. It is nice to see were his priorities are. Don't even get me started on this New Socialist bill that was passed today.
> 
> Without sarcasm, I am glad to see a radio host can get under the skin of Messiah.


one word, "filibuster"...it still needs to go through the senate.

what is really scary, and is not a right/left issue, is the national debt...$10.6 trillion and growing. this package would skyrocket it even more. anyone see "I.O.U.S.A."? great documentary on the problem, solutions, and long run ramifications. Years down the road, if this continues, the gov't will be able to do little more than pay the interest on the debt...so goodbye to even basic services. Then, if it got so bad they had to dramatically raise all taxes, goodbye economy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

mdrs said:


> I like how "the one" did a interview with an arabic television station. And how fearless leader forgot to attend the Medal of Honor ball. It is nice to see were his priorities are. Don't even get me started on this New Socialist bill that was passed today.
> 
> Without sarcasm, I am glad to see a radio host can get under the skin of Messiah.


one word, "filibuster"...it still needs to go through the senate.

what is really scary, and is not a right/left issue, is the national debt...$10.6 trillion and growing. this package would skyrocket it even more. anyone see "I.O.U.S.A."? great documentary on the problem, solutions, and long run ramifications. Years down the road, if this continues, the gov't will be able to do little more than pay the interest on the debt...so goodbye to even basic services. Then, if it got so bad they had to dramatically raise all taxes, goodbye economy.
[/quote]

You're right. You're all doomed. Give up now. That's the American way!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I like how "the one" did a interview with an arabic television station.


Oh noez he did an interview with teh arabs !!!!

At least he's not french kissing them..










(see I told you, Dubya is a gift that'll keep on giving for years to come..)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I like how "the one" did a interview with an arabic television station. And how fearless leader forgot to attend the Medal of Honor ball. It is nice to see were his priorities are. Don't even get me started on this New Socialist bill that was passed today.
> 
> Without sarcasm, I am glad to see a radio host can get under the skin of Messiah.


one word, "filibuster"...it still needs to go through the senate.

what is really scary, and is not a right/left issue, is the national debt...$10.6 trillion and growing. this package would skyrocket it even more. anyone see "I.O.U.S.A."? great documentary on the problem, solutions, and long run ramifications. Years down the road, if this continues, the gov't will be able to do little more than pay the interest on the debt...so goodbye to even basic services. Then, if it got so bad they had to dramatically raise all taxes, goodbye economy.
[/quote]

You're right. You're all doomed. Give up now. That's the American way!








[/quote]

i have no idea what this response means. i am simply pointing out an extremely serious issue that needs to be corrected, sooner, than later. it's insanity to plan to increase spending and reduce taxes when you are already 10+ trillion in the hole.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Obama tries to walk through window much like bush through fake door.
> 
> Too bad media doesn't report it










Will someone come and unlock this gd door


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i read the other day obama is coming to canada, wow you americas are screwed if your coming to your little brother thats always on top for help,,,i predict in 20 years canada well rule the eastern side of american California well take the western side,,

rember my views are not the views of anyone um a prophet just wait and see


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

cueball said:


> i read the other day obama is coming to canada, wow you americas are screwed if your coming to your little brother thats always on top for help,,,i predict in 20 years canada well rule the eastern side of american California well take the western side,,
> 
> rember my views are not the views of anyone um a prophet just wait and see


if cueball predicts it we all know it's going to come true


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> right...uhh, crazy right wing photographer hides in bushes for a week in an attempt to catch a misstep by obama, vs. bush smiles while trying to walk through a door in front of the WORLD! pretty much the same thing i guess, minus about 200 cameras...


I would rather look dumb trying to open a door that happens to be locked than trying to open a window thinking its a door.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i read the other day obama is coming to canada, wow you americas are screwed if your coming to your little brother thats always on top for help,,,i predict in 20 years canada well rule the eastern side of american California well take the western side,,
> 
> rember my views are not the views of anyone um a prophet just wait and see


if cueball predicts it we all know it's going to come true
[/quote]

I'm still amazed cueball knows how to post and turn on a computer.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Why did Obama sign that stupid equal pay law?!?!?!?!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> right...uhh, crazy right wing photographer hides in bushes for a week in an attempt to catch a misstep by obama, vs. bush smiles while trying to walk through a door in front of the WORLD! pretty much the same thing i guess, minus about 200 cameras...


I would rather look dumb trying to open a door that happens to be locked than trying to open a window thinking its a door.
[/quote]

either way, you look dumb...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> right...uhh, crazy right wing photographer hides in bushes for a week in an attempt to catch a misstep by obama, vs. bush smiles while trying to walk through a door in front of the WORLD! pretty much the same thing i guess, minus about 200 cameras...


I would rather look dumb trying to open a door that happens to be locked than trying to open a window thinking its a door.
[/quote]

either way, you look dumb...
[/quote]

Kinda like when you argue about which scenario is dumber?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lol owned


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Mettle said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

mettle, your GDP is barely in the top ten of the world, while the US is the largest of any single nation. and don't even bother with better beer and hotter women. you may as well say Canada is the home of more of your favorite colors, i mean seriously. also saying you have less crazy people makes you sound like part of that minority.

perhaps we should be jealous of Canada's many and large contributions to communication, aviation, manufacturing, and space travel. i also forget that millions from all over the world want to go to colleges in your country. that almost all of the technology that makes modern life possible was invented by Canadians?

i'm not a mod but i see the futility of arguing that my country is better than yours.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

mdrs said:


> i'm not a mod but i see the futility of arguing that my country is better than yours.


What does being a mod have to do with it?









Jealous?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Mettle said:


> i'm not a mod but i see the futility of arguing that my country is better than yours.


What does being a mod have to do with it?









Jealous?:rasp: 
[/quote]

not getting into and continuing dumbass pissing contests. and no i'm not jealous. the last 20 years of presidents have pretty much sucked but i still live in the most powerful, free, and prosperous place on earth.

i'm done derailing this thread worse than it already is.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

I think maybe he meant that he feels bad for you because you have a conservative government ?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

I think maybe he meant that he feels bad for you because you have a conservative government ?
[/quote]

They won't last long.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

mdrs said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

mettle, your GDP is barely in the top ten of the world, while the US is the largest of any single nation. and don't even bother with better beer and hotter women. you may as well say Canada is the home of more of your favorite colors, i mean seriously. also saying you have less crazy people makes you sound like part of that minority.

*perhaps we should be jealous of Canada's many and large contributions to communication*, aviation, manufacturing, and space travel. i also forget that millions from all over the world want to go to colleges in your country. that almost all of the technology that makes modern life possible was invented by Canadians?

i'm not a mod but i see the futility of arguing that my country is better than yours.
[/quote]

I work in television engineering and we use more Canadian products than any other country.

Evertz, and Miranda handle a majority of our HD signal processing and routing...

Camera's are Japanese, Mics are German, Audio mixing is British...

Grass Valley CA.(where most of the USA's broadcast technology comes from) has lost out big time to foreign companies, especially Canada


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.









[/quote]

Is there really a higher standard of living in Canada?!? and there are hotter women there?!?!?

Every hot Canadian chick I have ever seen ends up living in the US... not too sure tho... post pics of these hotter than US women...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

Is there really a higher standard of living in Canada?!? and there are hotter women there?!?!?

Every hot Canadian chick I have ever seen ends up living in the US... not too sure tho... post pics of these hotter than US women...
[/quote]


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm lost. this thread can only end in someone saying they have the bigger pp.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Boobah said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

Is there really a higher standard of living in Canada?!? and there are hotter women there?!?!?

Every hot Canadian chick I have ever seen ends up living in the US... not too sure tho... post pics of these hotter than US women...
[/quote]








[/quote]

I do hope you read into my sarcasm...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dude, you live in canada...i just feel bad for you at this point.


Why? Because our economy is better? Because we have a higher standard of living? Or because we haven't had to put up with the Bush Dynasty? Maybe it's the better beer, hotter women and proportionately less amount of right wing religious nutjobs? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too.

Btw. AMAZING comeback. Really.








[/quote]

Is there really a higher standard of living in Canada?!? and there are hotter women there?!?!?

Every hot Canadian chick I have ever seen ends up living in the US... not too sure tho... post pics of these hotter than US women...
[/quote]
pic
[/quote]

I do hope you read into my sarcasm...
[/quote]
no i was dead serious when i posted a picture of a moose in response to your question about canadian women...never read an iota of sarcasm.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh... GOTCHA!


----------

